# Need Copy of 1997 Guidelines for OB-GYN



## ckay (Nov 10, 2008)

I need a copy of the specialty specific physical exam for OB-GYN under the 
1997 Coding Guidelines. Anyone have a copy that you could fax to me at 858-618-1523?   Attention Carol  Thank you


----------



## pamtienter (Nov 10, 2008)

Carol, There is a GU exam - is that what you're looking for? They are in this information from CMS:  
http://www.cms.hhs.gov/MLNProducts/downloads/MASTER1.PDF
I hope that helps.


----------

